# HELP-Acanthoscurria brocklehursti OR Acanthoscurria geniculata



## zwdiudiu (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi，PLS see the photo，i am depressed， cause i don't which is which one. you can see the T‘s leg ，one is more white other is little， which one is Acanthoscurria brocklehursti or Acanthoscurria geniculata? A or B. thanks.


----------



## Aschamne (Mar 14, 2009)

Specimen A is the brockelhursti and B is the geniculata.  Although this is just an educated guess based on my experience with both species. 

Art

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paramite (Mar 14, 2009)

Yep, you're right.


----------



## Avix4me (Mar 14, 2009)

I say B is Genitculata


----------



## Sky`Scorcher (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice Close up


----------



## stonemantis (Mar 14, 2009)

A: Acanthoscurria brocklehursti (Have thinner___striping)

B: Acanthoscurria geniculata (Have thicker ___ striping)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dannybear (Jul 11, 2009)

B is geniculata


----------



## AndrevdW (Sep 3, 2013)

*Sorry you are all wrong*



	

		
			
		

		
	
Look at this site and look at the spermatheca. http://tarantulas.tropica.ru/en/node/586
I have a A. Brock and look and compare the spermatheca 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Now you guys can have a look and compare. But everyone swopped the two around. 
Hope I cleared this up because I also didnt know until I came across this. I think it will be a bit harder for the males since they do not have the spermatheca to look at


----------



## AndrevdW (Sep 3, 2013)

You can also compare it to a chaco golden knee (Grammostola Pulchripes), the 'golden knee' markings are the same as the 'white knee' markings. Also look at the black and white (Nhandu coloratovillosus) the white bands are even larger!


----------



## AndrevdW (Sep 3, 2013)

but I might be wrong...


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 3, 2013)

A. brocklehursti spermathecae: CLICK

A. geniculata spermathecae: CLICK 


A. geniculata has an "elevated" one, while brocklehursti doesn't. White knees on the geniculata are broader than on the brocklehursti, too, to my knowledge. Also, geniculata abdominal hairs are more straight, "combed", while brocklehursti looks more like "bad hair day" not as straight. That is, to my knowledge. I'm sure my girl is an A. geniculata btw  ...and she does have the broad, white knees.

"Medeia", 6" female Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Sep 3, 2013)

First photo is of a A. brocklehursti female, second photo is of a A. brocklehursti mature male, third photo is of a A. geniculata female and the fourth photo is of a A. geniculata mature male.


Jose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## c.h.esteban (Sep 4, 2013)

AndrevdW said:


> I think it will be a bit harder for the males since they do not have the spermatheca to look at


nope. 
males have their bulbs. at geniculata with a PAc.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 8, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> First photo is of a A. brocklehursti female, second photo is of a A. brocklehursti mature male, third photo is of a A. geniculata female and the fourth photo is of a A. geniculata mature male.
> 
> 
> Jose


Why is this guy inactive? He should be the most active person here.


----------



## WoofSpider (Oct 8, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Why is this guy inactive? He should be the most active person here.


The better question is, why are you dredging up a 4 year old thread to make an off-topic comment on it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 8, 2017)

WoofSpider said:


> The better question is, why are you dredging up a 4 year old thread to make an off-topic comment on it?


An off-comment best dealt with rudeness and obscenities meant to degrade the human ego.


----------

